#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travellers HUB >  >  Do you prefer traveling alone or with a group?

## Bhavya

Hello Folks,

I love to travel and explore new places and culture.
I mostly prefer to travel with a group because i believe when we share a experience with our loved ones the happiness will be doubled.


What do you prefer traveling alone or with a group?

----------


## Medusa

Yes it's correct but problem is if you are in a group there must be problem of discussions and waiting. So if you know the place well or if you have confidence enough to travel alone then you do it. 
It's very very different experience at least once in your life plan to travel alone at least one place then you can feel the difference between old you and present.

----------


## Moana

> Yes it's correct but problem is if you are in a group there must be problem of discussions and waiting. So if you know the place well or if you have confidence enough to travel alone then you do it. 
> It's very very different experience at least once in your life plan to travel alone at least one place then you can feel the difference between old you and present.


TRAVELLING AS A GROUP! Which I've never experienced in my life but always wanted to, STILL WANT TO!
Travelling in group is where you would collect a lot of memories but travelling alone or with family is the weirdest think ever! lol

----------

